# strange sound in woods



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

My wife and I have been hearing this strange sound in our woods. It's usually in the evening and sometimes in the morning. Never after dark. It sounds like a person saying ho-oh ho-oh. It's not real loud and it is repetitive. It moves through the woods and sounds like it is on the ground.

any ideas what it may be? I think fox but I cant find a sound like it.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I have heard the same thing. It is very light and low sounding. I think it is some type of bird possibly a wood thrush.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

What does the fox say?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

defiantly not a wood thrush. Much lower sound.

how did I know someone was going to go to the song?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I would guess your hearing a Crow, perhaps getting ready to roost for the night.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

no, defiantly not a crow. I wish I could record it. I'll keep trying. Hard to describe the inflection in the tone.


----------



## Fish-N-Bucks (Dec 29, 2010)

Got a porcupine on my property that makes a wierd noise every morning and just before dark at night. Hard to describe the sound it makes. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I doubt it's a porcupine. I'm in jackson county. I'm still thinking a fox or some type of owl. It sounds human like. hoooo-ooo hooo-oo but rather deep.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/great_horned_owl/sounds

Maybe a Great Horned Owl


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

no, none of those sounds sound like it. Like a man saying ohhhh


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Manbearpig

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Bigfoot! :lol:


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

if it is, I'll shoot him and be rich!


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

you should go bold on it, run out there and try to catch it....

If it is a squatch I am sorry for suggesting that, just saw him on TV wrecking people for some jerky....

Bring jerky just in case.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Fred Bear said:


> if it is, I'll shoot him and be rich!


Careful, it could be bobo from Finding Bigfoot trying to call in a squatch. They don't look much different according to the show


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone got an app that identifies animal sounds in the woods?
Their are a few but for 2 or 3$ and I am cheap.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

There is a federal law that protects Bigfoot, aliens, and one other of 'those' creatures. If you shoot one you could go to jail.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Someone listening to State dominate u of m??? Oooohhhhhhhh!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

chris-remington said:


> There is a federal law that protects Bigfoot, aliens, and one other of 'those' creatures. If you shoot one you could go to jail.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


not if he was "attacking" me


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fred Bear said:


> not if he was "attacking" me


Well, I'm completely baffled.. I believe I just heard the noise you were describing...very odd indeed


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Tron322 said:


> you should go bold on it, run out there and try to catch it....
> 
> If it is a squatch I am sorry for suggesting that, just saw him on TV wrecking people for some jerky....
> 
> Bring jerky just in case.


Bigfoot only messes people up when they tease him. I think it's a chupacabra.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

heard it again this morning


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fred Bear said:


> heard it again this morning


What I heard this morning came from ground level and literally sounded like a person going "ooh ooooh"...not a long sounding O, a short sounding O


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

Waz_51 said:


> What I heard this morning came from ground level and literally sounded like a person going "ooh ooooh"...not a long sounding O, a short sounding O


YES! thats the sound! but I dont know what is making it.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Is it a pig?

I'm curious to the answer if the two of you finally pinpoint the source.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

That is about the only sound I have heard in the woods that I couldn't identify. I usually hear it right at dark and a couple times so close that I am sure it is not a big animal or I would have seen it. I still think it is some kind of bird. The times I have heard it close from a treestand it is definitely coming from the ground. Sounds like a person humming lightly.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I'm still trying to record it. But every time I get the digital camera out, it shuts up. Doesn't sound like a pig. Imagine a low moaning ohh ooohh. Sounds kind of like whoa whoa. From ground level and moving.

Sent from my Triumph using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm going with Great horned owl as my guess. They make some of the most freakishly "human" type sounds. At least from my experience. 
Heard a pair the other day, at least that's what I'm guessing they were. Then was partially confirmed when my hunting partner spotted one the next hunt. 
When I first heard it, I could have sworn there was some dude 30 yards away playing tricks on me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

suspense is killing me, hopefully someone gets it and can say what it is.

I got a video from Allegan dam with a voice in the back going ohhhh. but it sounds demonic and pretty sure its an EVP (yeah I watch too much ghost adventures)

spent some time today searching youtube, cant find nothing.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I've been looking up sounds online and can't find anything like it.

Sent from my Triumph using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I've heard what I think is the same sound twice this year.... I just assumed it was an owl.


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

WACKNSTACK said:


> What does the fox say?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ding ding ding dingity dingity. 
Wha Wha Wha whapapow whapapow
Hatchy hatchy hatchy hatchy ho. 

My 3 year old twins know that song by heart and sing it ALL DAY LONG. So I defiantly know what the fox says!


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NL_SL73iNFE&desktop_uri=/watch?v=NL_SL73iNFE

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Had it right in front of me! Gotta be something small on the ground because I could see the area but it was pretty dark. A large bird or animal would have been seen. Saw a woodcock fly by earlier, do they make a call like this? I know they are active after dark.


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Now I'm intrigued


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

DGuw85 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NL_SL73iNFE&desktop_uri=/watch?v=NL_SL73iNFE
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This! 
Definitely a Samsquanch! Probably a ten footer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Fred Bear said:


> I'm still trying to record it. But every time I get the digital camera out, it shuts up. Doesn't sound like a pig. Imagine a low moaning ohh ooohh. Sounds kind of like whoa whoa. From ground level and moving.
> 
> Sent from my Triumph using Ohub Campfire mobile app


most definately a Double Breasted Matress thrasher!
Those can be vicious, and during certain times of the month can be down right deadly. When In packs there is always a nicer trophy one and, a lesser one. Most easily caught using a semi sweet alcohol of some sort, but you do usually have to feed them. They also like flowers..Just like hunting if you don't have the natural "skills" then money will make it easier to get a trophy!
:yikes::yikes::coolgleam


Hubb not good if you have only heard the sound twice this year! Maybe a lil less hunting?
Roflmao


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

I found the described sound
http://www.freesound.org/people/Corsica_S/sounds/67682/
Just hit play!


----------



## cmuchip989 (Jan 13, 2010)

WACKNSTACK said:


> What does the fox say?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


"Show me the carfax?"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe it's the teenage neighbor mating the head cheerleader cause his parents are home. Maybe instead of howling or barking she makes this strange sounds.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Get'nLucky said:


> most definately a Double Breasted Matress thrasher!
> Those can be vicious, and during certain times of the month can be down right deadly. When In packs there is always a nicer trophy one and, a lesser one. Most easily caught using a semi sweet alcohol of some sort, but you do usually have to feed them. They also like flowers..Just like hunting if you don't have the natural "skills" then money will make it easier to get a trophy!
> :yikes::yikes::coolgleam
> 
> ...


Ahahaha. It is true, I have spent more time hunting and less time trolling the season. :beer:

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckeye20 (Oct 24, 2013)

Come on everybody know Bigfoot only exists in Hollywood ! The sound you are hearing is obviously being made by dogman ! Or manbearpig ! Depending on what side of the state you are hunting !


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Buckeye, Love the avatar! Glad to see I'm not the only OSU fan in the crowd... Go Bucks!!

Sorry guys I couldn't resist, carry on...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Wind , trees? The woods make funny noises! When you hear it again go check it out.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

hook'em master said:


> Maybe it's the teenage neighbor mating the head cheerleader cause his parents are home. Maybe instead of howling or barking she makes this strange sounds.


My first guess also. :lol:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Jigawhat said:


> This!
> Definitely a Samsquanch! Probably a ten footer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


He's just a big stoned kitty, with the munchies! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NomadOutdoors (May 22, 2013)

Rougarou maybe? If it's a small one maybe it got separated from its parent.

Check us out at www.nomadoutdoors.net


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I haven't heard the noise in the past few days


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Have you thought about a frog? You'd be surprised at the sounds frogs can make. 

Nvm though time of day doesn't match up to a frog


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Jager Pro said:


> Have you thought about a frog? You'd be surprised at the sounds frogs can make.
> 
> Nvm though time of day doesn't match up to a frog


Could be.


----------



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

With the location I'm betting a Screech Owl. They have a variety of calls, and can remain cryptically hidden, usually closer to the ground than other owls.

They have many different calls. Might it be this one?

http://www.xeno-canto.org/138095


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Was getting dressed the other mornin and heard A crazy sound 15 ft away freaked me out.Now I'm already A jumpy person in the woods when ya hear something that's just doesen't sound right. It really gets the heart pumping,well this was the culprit.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

cmonkey said:


> With the location I'm betting a Screech Owl. They have a variety of calls, and can remain cryptically hidden, usually closer to the ground than other owls.
> 
> They have many different calls. Might it be this one?
> 
> http://www.xeno-canto.org/138095


nope. Thats not it. I have listened to many many recordings on the interweb and cant find anything close. My best guess is gunna be an owl but I want to confirm it.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

It does sound very owl-like.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

It's been a few days... Any updates?


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.xeno-canto.org/species/Bonasa-umbellus


Last one on the list( at the bottom of the page)
It will say from
Tettegouche State Park, Lake, Minnesota


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...h?v=6NNuqzZLyPw&tit=&c=0&sigr=11aujgeil&ct=p&


----------



## fishmancmd (Jan 11, 2011)

What ur hearing is a fox.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

haven't heard it as much lately. I think I heard it the other morning while hunting but it only did it one and it was in the distance.


----------

